# I think I figured out my High Brow branding for my shave soap.



## boyago (Mar 25, 2015)

So I dropped some shave soap off for my cousin while he was at work.



Not sure if stick figures violate TOS zap away if needed.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

This was extremely silly but it did make me laugh.  We might just both be immature, though, Boyago


----------



## Saponista (Mar 25, 2015)

This has been me first chuckle today, thanks boyago


----------



## TVivian (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 25, 2015)

Hehehe that's awesome. Highbrow indeed!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 25, 2015)

Klassy.


----------



## boyago (Mar 26, 2015)

Then it got decidedly less funny for boyago.


Guess I didn't think that one through


----------



## not_ally (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry, I thought that was even funnier


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 26, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Sorry, I thought that was even funnier



Agreed!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 26, 2015)

Your cousin wins.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol, you need one of my crochet Peter heaters to put them in :twisted:


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL you kids are funny!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2015)

Too funny. I have to agree though, your cousin won.


----------



## newbie (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not so sure the cousin won. Every single time he uses that soap, he's going to think of boyago's balls.... on his face.


PS. Carolyn, are those beaded Peter heaters?


----------



## boyago (Mar 28, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Lol, you need one of my crochet Peter heaters to put them in :twisted:


Do you do them halfsies in black?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 28, 2015)

boyago said:


> Do you do them halfsies in black?


Can make any color. Are you in the US? Could send you one


----------



## not_ally (Mar 28, 2015)

If  we ever have a smf meetup and Boyago shows up all the rest of us are going to wonder if he is wearing his black halfsie


----------



## LBussy (Mar 28, 2015)

I was thinking smash with a hammer but your cousin seems more subtle than I.


----------



## boyago (Mar 28, 2015)

not_ally said:


> If  we ever have a smf meetup and Boyago shows up all the rest of us are going to wonder if he is wearing his black halfsie



I figure if I were to wear a willie warmer I'd let every **** person know about it.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 28, 2015)

boyago said:


> I figure if I were to wear a willie warmer I'd let every **** person know about it.



I think they'll know.


----------



## newbie (Mar 28, 2015)

You have to post what size you order. And then you have to post what size you really wear.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## boyago (Apr 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> You have to post what size you order. And then you have to post what size you really wear.



I'm I little confused as how I would know what to order.  I imagine you only need one if it was very cold so ..., and then if it worked and warms you up... well...


----------



## not_ally (Apr 3, 2015)

This reminds me of the Seinfeld episode about George and "shrinkage" in cold water   You men are silly.


----------



## handavaka (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh my WORD!!! This was waaay too funny!


----------

